# Oracle XE



## bronks (2. Mrz 2006)

Hi!

Ich habe hier ein frisch installiertes Win2K SP4. Darauf habe ich schon mehrfach versucht Oracle XE zu installieren, aber es klappt nicht ganz. 

Die Datenbankmaschine läuft, aber der Webserver nicht. Immer wenn ich auf Gehe zu "Datenbank-Homepage" klicke erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung, daß die Seite nicht angezeigt werden kann, da sie nicht existiert.

Ich bin mittlerweile total planlos und weiß nichteinmal nach was ich im Web suchen soll.

Kennt das Problem evtl. jemand von euch? Bitte gebt mir ein paar Tips.

Danke!

Bronks


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Mrz 2006)

vielleicht nur der falsche Port?

sollte auf 8080 laufen??


----------



## bronks (2. Mrz 2006)

Ich habe Windows wieder neu installiert, das SP4 drauf, die nötigsten Treiber drauf und Oracle XE. Das habe ich jetzt zum dritten mal gemacht. 

Ich habe die Ports gescannt und auf dem 8080 läuft nichts. Nur der TNSListener lauft auf 1030 und 1521.


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Mrz 2006)

ist doch komisch

machst du die graphische Installation? Kommt da nicht ein Bildchen wie in

http://download-west.oracle.com/docs/cd/B25329_01/doc/install.102/b25143/toc.htm


----------



## bronks (2. Mrz 2006)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ist doch komisch ... machst du die graphische Installation? Kommt da nicht ein Bildchen wie in


Doch! Das Bildchen kommt und der Installer prahlt damit herum, daß der HTTP auf dem Port 8080 liegen wird.


----------



## Dukel (3. Mrz 2006)

Ist der Oracle Http Dienst gestartet?


----------



## bronks (3. Mrz 2006)

Halt! Irgendetwas Stimmt da insgesamt nicht. Weil ich plötzlich einen Fehler beim Starten des OracleServiceXE bekomme.


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Mrz 2006)

log-Dateien anschauen?


----------

